# Deflector Reverb with the most awesome art



## JamieJ (Dec 11, 2021)

@jjjimi84 was kind enough to do a piece of art for me and it is incredible. He absolutely knocked it out of the park. The colour of the planet in the bottom left and the astronauts visor changes depending on what angle you view it at. Also the slow cycling LED is cool.

I soldered the FV-1 myself and didn’t fuck it up which is good. I actually found it was way simpler than doing an SMD transistor or OP amp.

I really tried to perfect my wiring solely for you @thewintersoldier using @cooder grounding inspiration with isolated jacks.

I am in love with this pedal it’s unbelievable. See the video for the LED and the changing colour of the planet.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 11, 2021)

That is epic!


----------



## peccary (Dec 11, 2021)

I may be drinking with a bit of an illegal smile, but that is the best thing I've seen tonight.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 11, 2021)

Noice! Is that hand painted? Really neat art for that pedal.

Good job on the build! And, yeah, soldering a surface mount chip like that is certainly a skill. Takes a bit of practice.


----------



## cooder (Dec 11, 2021)

Top notch stuff very beautiful inside out, and Dan's artwork is neato icing on the top! Great colab!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 11, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Noice! Is that hand painted? Really neat art for that pedal.


Yep, it’s hand painted. @jjjimi84 has some mad skills


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 11, 2021)

Great work guys!


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 11, 2021)

out of this world!


----------



## fig (Dec 11, 2021)

With the two of you involved, this sublime creation was the only possible outcome. 😍


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 11, 2021)

Here is the whole picture for everyone, my side has a video coming very soon.

@JamieJ it was pleasure to do that for you and you hit it out of the park


----------



## fig (Dec 11, 2021)

I have the _Heavy Metal_ soundtrack playing in my head. Beautiful!


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 12, 2021)

Amazing build, congrats @JamieJ! I'm gonna have to commission @jjjimi84 for a badass enclosure at some point!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 12, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Amazing build, congrats @JamieJ! I'm gonna have to commission @jjjimi84 for a badass enclosure at some point!


@caiofilipini Just ask nicely and have patience.


----------

